# Music Beta Reboots



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I've been getting random reboots when using the Music Beta app. I'm on Apex 2.0 RC1. Anyone else experiencing this?


----------



## Justin (Jun 10, 2011)

Reboots or force closes? Because I'm getting multiple fc's. Both on apex and liberty.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

Justin said:


> Reboots or force closes? Because I'm getting multiple fc's. Both on apex and liberty.
> 
> Sent from my DROIDX


i know if you're on liberty go into the toolbox > liberty tweaks > ad blocker > *enable* ads and then reboot try it on apex too liberty toolbox seems to play ok with apex


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

i can confirm it is streaming flawlessly for me on Both doing the above


----------



## Steady Hawkin (Jun 8, 2011)

I have not had any issues myself.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

But I don't want ads...







Thanks for the suggestion. I'm on Apex like I said but I'll give it a try and report back.

Edit: I'm having reboots...haven't experienced any force closes at all.


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> But I don't want ads...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im on apex and been running google music all day streaming, might wanna go to cwm and clear cache, also did u clear dalvik when flashing apex? also i know no one likes ads but u can use the liberty toolbox to enable them to stream. like i said ive been streaming it all day no problem, also are u on wifi or 3g?


----------



## BigShotProducer (Jun 6, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> im on apex and been running google music all day streaming, might wanna go to cwm and clear cache, also did u clear dalvik when flashing apex? also i know no one likes ads but u can use the liberty toolbox to enable them to stream. like i said ive been streaming it all day no problem, also are u on wifi or 3g?


+1. That would be my suggestion as well. It's working perfect for me.


----------



## Justin (Jun 10, 2011)

Dewguzzler said:


> i know if you're on liberty go into the toolbox > liberty tweaks > ad blocker > *enable* ads and then reboot try it on apex too liberty toolbox seems to play ok with apex


Boom. Thanks =)


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

lol the only reason i knew that worked is cuz i talked to the man; jrummy lol


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, all. Disabling ad-blocking now, so hopefully that'll fix the issue. It's been happening on 3G and Wi-Fi FYI. And I just saw Fab tweet about this actually!



> bigxie Andrew Xie
> If your Music Beta is causing your phone to reboot while streaming, do you happen to have ad blocking enabled? That's a no-no
> 
> 
> ...


Cool. This should fix it then!


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

turns out i am helpful...lol


----------



## bandroidx (Jun 11, 2011)

I am actually on stock 573 i think it is, the very first gingerbread leak and its rock solid stable running google music w/ my google music account.

i found this gingerbread release to be so stable i never changed it.


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Still having reboots, they're just less frequent now. Ads are enabled using Liberty Toolbox. Any suggestions?!


----------



## RMcCall (Jun 9, 2011)

i quit getting random reboots after i uninstalled the last.fm app


----------



## mjd515 (Jun 14, 2011)

ok i had the reboots and i linked it to texting, i would text someone and than lock the screen and it would go silent and i would have to battery pull....than i went to apex and i havent had a problem ...than i went to liberty and i turned off ad blocking and i had not problems with that either so idk why stock messed up my google music but it did sorry i cant help more with how i fixed it ll i can say is its gone now


----------



## Adam80460 (Jun 7, 2011)

Just happened to me today. I got a reboot and a force close, and Im running stock .596,


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> Still having reboots, they're just less frequent now. Ads are enabled using Liberty Toolbox. Any suggestions?!


clear ur cache?


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

mjd515 said:


> ok i had the reboots and i linked it to texting, i would text someone and than lock the screen and it would go silent and i would have to battery pull....than i went to apex and i havent had a problem ...than i went to liberty and i turned off ad blocking and i had not problems with that either so idk why stock messed up my google music but it did sorry i cant help more with how i fixed it ll i can say is its gone now


it also quits when mounting the sdcard on the computer but thats built in to the app im sure


----------



## Dewguzzler (Jun 6, 2011)

PatHoge said:


> Still having reboots, they're just less frequent now. Ads are enabled using Liberty Toolbox. Any suggestions?!


also it is called BETA for a reason lol


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Haha, true true. I'll be patient. I've tried all I can think of so for now I'll deal with it. I hope this bug gets fixed in the final version though!


----------



## mjd515 (Jun 14, 2011)

the only thing i can think of is do a cache clear and a dalvik cache clear that might help a bit...it what i did when i went to apex and liberty and i have had no problems at all


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

I had tried that. I think Fab got me all squared away. Turns out it was an ad blocking problem deep down, even though I have no ad blocking apps on my phone...to fix the Force Closes (and hopefully reboots too) run the following command in terminal emulator:

su
cat /system/etc/hosts

Again, credit to Fabolous (bigxie) for telling me how to fix this problem. Hope this will help others. Thanks Fab!

Edit: Still getting FCs every time I click on a song. I believe it only happens on 3G.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya apparently he updated that in .08 to make it default to enable ads. because of this problem


----------



## cikmaoto0732 (Jun 14, 2011)

nice song i like that


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

SyNiK4L said:


> ya apparently he updated that in .08 to make it default to enable ads. because of this problem


He's a smart man.


----------

